# Interior Door Sill protector and Roof Rails



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Hark all Nissan X-Trail owners out there - any of you purchased, installed or contemplating either the :

Interior Door Sill Protector ? 
Roof Rack Rails ?

Can anyone share some of their pricing experiences with me ? 

Morevoer aside from Nissan (expensive!!) is there anywhere else that you can recommend that offers accessoreis for our beloved X-Trails. No US model = no choice it seems.

Mitch/Toronto


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

mfreedman said:


> Hark all Nissan X-Trail owners out there - any of you purchased, installed or contemplating either the :
> 
> Interior Door Sill Protector ?
> Roof Rack Rails ?
> ...


Roof Racks, try Yakima, I even have a French 2001 Renault's Scenic with these kindda made in USA Rack.


----------

